# La Vita Felice and contracts



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

For IPs with La Vita Felice in Kharkov, can you tell me when you received a copy of the contract that your surrogate mother signed?  Was it before the transfer,  or after a confirmed pregnancy?  We have a confirmed pregnancy but still have not received a copy of the signed contract yet.  I thought they were supposed to send it before the transfer. That's what they did for our first two cycles.


----------



## Allen (Mar 24, 2011)

The contract was signed by our sorrugate right after she passed medical checkup, and we received it before ET. But the post works too slow...


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Allen, that's about the time we got the contract for our first two cycles with LVF.  It's been three weeks since they were mailed.


----------

